# Houston 2009 Show, part 2



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2009)

Here are a few pics from the show. I photograph the flowers first and then the name tag second except for the obivous ones. Enjoy
Earl and Phyllis Bailey, Ochidbabies





Best flower in the show:


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2009)

These two were really neat in glass globes




























One of Norito's NOT pictured, same cross got an HCC


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2009)

This one of Norito's also got an HCC




















A blue orchid! I've never seen before.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## JeanLux (Apr 25, 2009)

great pics from your show Rick!!!! Thanks for showing the labels!!! Aside the lot of Multis, I esp. enjoied the catts: walkerianas, the dowiana :drool: ,and the very cool Leptotes!!! Jean

I forgot to mention hirsutissimum of course !!!


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 25, 2009)

very very nice bloom and pictures


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 25, 2009)

Great. TY for sharing!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice tour. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paphreek (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the photos! The concolor x White Knight is interesting.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting your show pictures - they're great.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2009)

THanx for sharing. What did you buy!!??


----------



## emydura (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Rick. Very nice.

What is Paph Winged flight?

David


----------



## Hien (Apr 26, 2009)

I like Nike's sunny delight


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 26, 2009)

I really want that Phrag Lutz Rollke.
The white cochlo Nike's sunny delight is nice too


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2009)

emydura said:


> Thanks Rick. Very nice.
> 
> What is Paph Winged flight?
> 
> David


I'm glad you asked David!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2009)

More stuff.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 27, 2009)

NYEric said:


> THanx for sharing. What did you buy!!??


OK Eric, I got bellatulum, fischeri (spiking) multigrowth plant of esquirolei, a free plant of Shireen and I traded a div of my awarded richteri for a 4N Jason Fischer from Earl, Ochidbabies.
I bought 5 bifolate cats from Gold Country
From Norito, Paphanatics I bought 2 flasks, callosum 'Jack' X self and tigrinum.
I wasn't done there, I went to the Slipper Orchid Alliance meeting(which I had never heard of) for the talk Earl was giving and they had an auction. I ended up wining Paph praestans and Phrag Suzanne Decker(2gr)


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 27, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> OK Eric, I got bellatulum, fischeri (spiking) *multigrowth plant of esquirolei*:drool::drool:, a free plant of Shireen and I traded a div of my awarded richteri for a 4N Jason Fischer from Earl, Ochidbabies.
> I bought 5 bifolate cats from Gold Country :clap::clap:
> From Norito, Paphanatics I bought 2 flasks, callosum 'Jack' X self and tigrinum.
> I wasn't done there, I went to the Slipper Orchid Alliance meeting(which I had never heard of) for the talk Earl was giving and they had an auction. I ended up wining Paph praestans and Phrag Suzanne Decker(2gr)  :clap:



very very nice  Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2009)

Great show. Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2009)

Oh RIck, I missed the update. Nice acquisitions. THanx for the addtl photos, I love the Wossner Vietrnam Moo! I just got off the phone w/ Mrs. Bailey, their plant won Best Slipper Alliance, Best Ladyslipper and Best in Show, but didn't get awarded because it was a first bloom!  Texas is tough!


----------

